# Login user id / pw



## cr4321 (Jan 17, 2012)

I downloaded and burnt a CD of FreeBSD-9 i386. (Live)

On booting, it gets stuck at login, and there is no information about what userid and pw to use. Even in the manual, I could not locate any PW.

This is the fist time I have tried FreeBSD. I have used Linux and never had to give user id or pw for the CD's.

Can someone please let me know, the userid and pw for the Live cd?

Thanks.


----------



## adamk (Jan 17, 2012)

Please let us know exactly what file you downloaded and burnt to CD.


----------



## kpa (Jan 17, 2012)

Select Shell at the menu to login without a username/password, if you choose LiveCD the username is root and no password needed.


----------



## cr4321 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have both these files downloaded and burnt to DVDs :

FreeBSD-9-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-9-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso

Both of them stop at the Login prompt. I tried root as the login and pw but it showed wrong pw/id error. (As an aside, all linux Live CD's work without any user id or passward)

Thanks for the response, and hope we can find a resolution for this


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

cr4321 said:
			
		

> I tried root as the login and pw but it showed wrong pw/id error.


Use root and NO password.


----------



## cr4321 (Jan 18, 2012)

Used root - it goes to a prompt. No GUI. I am using this first time. Any commands to be given for GUI to appear?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

There is no GUI.


----------



## cr4321 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooops, no GUI? Then this is not for me!

What is this competing with? DOS? Is FreeBSD for some special purpose?

Sorry, I suppose we wasted each other's time.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to clarify, the live CD doesn't have a GUI. A 'normal' FreeBSD install can use all sorts of Desktop Environments and Window Managers. But by default nothing is installed, you have to add the things you want.

Try PC-BSD. Perhaps that's more to your liking.


----------



## cr4321 (Jan 18, 2012)

OK, I'll download PC-BSD if it is not so geeky, and has a gui.

Thanks for the time. Over and out.


----------



## cr4321 (Jan 19, 2012)

PS : (Just adding this info for newbies like me)

Downloaded PC-BSD all 3.7 GB of it on this bandwidth and find that it only has a GUI for installation. Not a live one which I can test before installation!

No wonder BSD is not so popular as a OS for beginners like other LINUX distros - however good an OS it maybe!


----------



## manas (Jan 19, 2012)

It takes a few moments to learn about the command line, it is well worth the effort. If your intention was to use a web browser from the disc then you would have to look for one that met those requirements. I'm new to the BSD world otherwise I would suggest a BSD-based operating system to you.


----------



## cr4321 (Jan 19, 2012)

I would have loved to see a live CD work, and if impressed I would certainly have made that effort to learn command line. In fact, that's how I did Linux, by some hit and miss methods on my own.

The only way to attract more users is to have a LIVE distro working.


----------



## cr4321 (Apr 13, 2016)

cr4321 said:


> I would have loved to see a live CD work, and if impressed I would certainly have made that effort to learn command line. In fact, that's how I did Linux, by some hit and miss methods on my own.
> 
> The only way to attract more users is to have a LIVE distro working.



Very well said, Sir. With no warnings about the live CD - one downloads a 2 gb file only to hit a wall - asking for username and password! Very cruel, indeed.

Even a 600 mb linux live distro tries to attract users with attractive and user friendly GUI.

Maybe, the Free BSD developers want to maintain this as an exclusive preserve - good luck to them.

This is my 3rd attempt to try out FreeBSD - but failed to appreciate it's reviews I read elsewhere!

Only, if the review had mentioned the state of things as they are!

Maybe, sometime in the future they will enroll some one to their group, with aesthetical sense to make a good GUI or else this will remain the preserve of the "very few" - 

Thank you but no thanks. Over and out.


----------



## trev (Apr 13, 2016)

cr4321 said:


> Maybe, sometime in the future they will enroll some one to their group, with aesthetical sense to make a good GUI or else this will remain the preserve of the "very few" -



Unlike some operating systems FreeBSD does not force you to use any particular GUI. The result is that you can choose any one or more of the many that are available from the ports collection.

See: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 13, 2016)

cr4321
Different OSes have different goals. While you complain about not having a default GUI, other people like and need things this way (no, not to feel cool and geeky). And, in case you don't know, there are even some linux distros that don't come with a preinstalled GUI.

Moreover, you come back to this thread after 4 (four) years just to quote yourself and do non-constructive criticism. Given the fact that other people already explained you how things works on FreeBSD, and that there is PC-BSD (that is a just a pre-configured FreeBSD), I wonder which sense has your last post.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 13, 2016)

cr4321 said:


> Even a 600 mb linux live distro tries to attract users with attractive and user friendly GUI.


Look at GhostBSD (http://ghostbsd.org/) if you want something with a GUI out of the box which also is a Live CD. It's based on FreeBSD.


cr4321 said:


> This is my 3rd attempt to try out FreeBSD - but failed to appreciate it's reviews I read elsewhere!
> 
> Only, if the review had mentioned the state of things as they are!


Do you have a link to the review?


----------

